# Beanies!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Coffee Bean now sells Beanies flavoured coffees! We have 33 different flavours of wholebean with choice of regular or decaff, grind and pack size. We also have 6 different flavoured instants and a 100% Colombian instant. All this as well as our own roasted to order beans. Take a look at

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk

and see if we have anything you fancy!


----------

